# vibrating ring??



## shorty6049 (Feb 13, 2008)

So i've heard of, and seen these things online, but never really understood what they were. What i'm talking about is some sort of vibrating ring that attaches to your lens . I dont know if they're used on still cameras, or if it would just be a video camera... anyone know anything about this?


----------



## notelliot (Feb 13, 2008)

post a link/img.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 13, 2008)

Are we talking in innuendo here?

just kidding

The only thing I can think about is the ultrasonic ring motors that use ultrasonic vibrations to focus. that's built into canon USM lenses though, no attachment.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 13, 2008)

and again, a thread that doesn't live up to it's expectations...

no sorry, never heard of those rings. Vibrations used to focus? That sounds odd.





pascal


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 13, 2008)

And I thought you were talking dirty to us. Darn.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 14, 2008)

I was SO disappointed myself too! :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 14, 2008)

I too, expected something more exciting ... lol


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 14, 2008)

notelliot said:


> post a link/img.


Yes, please... because I won't google that.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 14, 2008)

My first google hit for _lens vibrating ring _included the line _[SIZE=-1]The *Vibrating Ring* is designed to be non-intrusive for both partners ...  [/SIZE]_[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 14, 2008)

Perhaps the OP is talking about an attachment that removes the vibration made when the mirror springs up as the shutter is opened. I've never known that to be a problem but I suppose if you need really sharp images for some serious macro work it could be useful.

Or have I just invented something for a problem which doesn't actually exist? (If so - better market it quick, someone's bound to buy it...)


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 14, 2008)

Fiendish Astronaut said:


> Perhaps the OP is talking about an attachment that removes the vibration made when the mirror springs up as the shutter is opened. I've never known that to be a problem but I suppose if you need really sharp images for some serious macro work it could be useful.
> 
> Or have I just invented something for a problem which doesn't actually exist? (If so - better market it quick, someone's bound to buy it...)



but therefore we have mirror lockup! which i use often with medium time exposures (with 1/30 s or 30s it does not really matter  )


----------

